# adequate co2 distribution for a 180 gallon tank



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, i puchased a vorted co2 diffuser about 10 months ago and since I have had it, i have had notiong but problems with it, so i was interested it buying a glass Spio VIII Co2 diffuser. now it says it is good enough for a 75 gallon tank, so should i buy two of these and put one on either side of the tank? what do you think? how could i get adequate co2 distribution throughout my entire 180 gallon? if buying two of these wont work is there a diffuser out there that can handle a 180 gallon? the vortex i have it advertised to handle up to 200 gallon but IME with it the thing just does not cut the bill.... what do you think i should do? thanks, kyle


----------



## Tinuviel82 (Sep 16, 2006)

maybe add a powerhead to the tank? extra water movement would probably help make sure that you have a consistent spread of co2


----------

